# Custom made sports bra and shorts w/Rhinestone



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hey all, I just wanted to share a picture of a sports bra, shorts and matching bow sit I made (sewed) and decorated with rhinestone and glitter vinyl.
Would love your thoughts.
Thanks,


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice and creative


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job, Shayne!! Love it!!!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## chandlergymmom (Jun 30, 2013)

Great Job! I'm learning how to sew knit/stretch fabrics and it's not easy...well done!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hey all. I just had a custom sports bra design contest on instagram: cheerstones and just wanted to share some of the design with you; done in glitter vinyl and rhinestones. Comments welcomed.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work Shayne. I couldn't see the design real well on the blue though, picture was too small and the design blended to much with the bra color. The others look really nice though!!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> Nice work Shayne. I couldn't see the design real well on the blue though, picture was too small and the design blended to much with the bra color. The others look really nice though!!


 Thanks Marilyn, you are right about the blue one. I made these as samples and ran out of the silver glitter vinyl so I used the silver black which is more grey so the combination did not have a good contrast. I am remaking it and I will try the silver and black to see which one works better.


----------

